# Was Not expecting THIS!!



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

View attachment 160316

View attachment 160317


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Oh boy your Lion is eating your nemo? How long have they been together?

Sorry bud.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

if it will fit in its mouth it will eat it and they have fairly large mouth not much unexpected about that..


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

Yeah. It doesn't matter how long they have been together, that clownfish would always be considered potential food. Sorry that happened.


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

well there are like 3 damsels in there i wish he would eat up too.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh damn that sucks.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

yeah that deff sucks cool a-s lion though


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry for your loss.









Yep, ND is correct. If it will fit in a V. Lion's mouth, then it WILL be a meal in time.



Apott05 said:


> well there are like 3 damsels in there i wish he would eat up too.


Don't worry, give him some time and he will find those damsels, and they will share a similar fate.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

loin fish hunting technique is why i find them so boring, they just float there barely moving until the other fish become unconcered by there presence and then they strike. its also why they can be so difficult to get the to feed, there not used to chasing after dead stuff floating to the bottom they like it swimming around in there face for a couple of minutes.

clown fish are dopey bold and curios so they will swimm right into their impending death just to see whats going on..

the damsels on the other hand are more like little short hyper irish drunk guys, they will dart around picking fights and being a prick and some how only get away with a mild beating at the most.. they are fast and the lion will have a hard time getting them but might eventually catch them off guard, maybe at night when the damsel is drunk dialing for a booty call..


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

you make me laugh


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I had two clowns with my fuzzy dwarf for a long time and never had problems.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

My cousins clown fish killed the puffer that was in the tank with him. It was pretty crazy to watch, yet bizarre cause they both look so innocent.


----------



## Dasmopar (Jan 22, 2005)

Apott05 said:


> well there are like 3 damsels in there i wish he would eat up too.


LOL Damsels are pound for pound tougher and meaner than a great white shark. You can't kill them if you try and they pick on everything in the tank. everyone uses them to cycle their new saltwater tank then can't get rid of the dam things. I say flush em.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ouch..but it was bound to happen...had a lionfish eat a fu-manchu lion...very sad day...


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

nismo driver said:


> *maybe at night when the damsel is drunk dialing for a booty call..*


----------

